# A new baby arboreal viper



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Crypelytrops venustus

Picked up this little guy in Houten and getting the little bugger to feed is interesting he is very snappy and for a little green worm has a good reach and excellent aim!

Here are a few from tonights play in the hot room!




























Any how hope some of you like it!

For those interested I'm assisting it with beef heart!


----------



## TWGarland (May 24, 2009)

I don't know whats better, the snake or the photography. Totally beautiful.


----------



## chulainn (Nov 29, 2009)

any set up pics


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

Lovely snake


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Mmmmmm Mint choc chip.......


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

totally gorgeous!


----------



## roddy mac (Dec 10, 2009)

that is a cracking young one :no1::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## TonyToca (Oct 6, 2010)

What do I have to do to keep one? 
What r the dwa requirements? Am I correct in thinking they differ between various LA's?


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Totally gorgeous!


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

Yep I agree, great photography of a fantastic little pit-viper :2thumb:

Beef heart eh? Good idea.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

gorgeous!!

those pictures are excellent


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

trueviper said:


> Yep I agree, great photography of a fantastic little pit-viper :2thumb:
> 
> Beef heart eh? Good idea.


Strips of beef heart are cheap and easy to get into even the most stubborn of non feeders!

Just gotta make sure your fingers aint near the sharp bits!:lol2:


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> Strips of beef heart are cheap and easy to get into even the most stubborn of non feeders!
> 
> Just gotta make sure your fingers aint near the sharp bits!:lol2:


 You need an air temp of between 27 and 30. Defrost pinks with the scull skin peeled off and nicely warmed. They will feed on this. All of the others have.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

southwest vipers said:


> You need an air temp of between 27 and 30. Defrost pinks with the scull skin peeled off and nicely warmed. They will feed on this. All of the others have.


Yum yum!


----------



## Booty (Jul 28, 2010)

I've got two of these. And I didnt need a DWA license 
:lol2:


----------



## TonyToca (Oct 6, 2010)

U don't need a DWAL to keep these??


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

TonyToca said:


> U don't need a DWAL to keep these??


You do if you're a private keeper in the UK, don't run a pet shop and don't run a zoo.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Fantastic photos of a beautiful snake


----------

